# pictures test



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

This is a test trying to upload pictuers of my birds. GEORGE


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*??????????????????????????????????????*

LOOKS LIKE I AM LOST IN SPACE   GEORGE


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi George,

Don't know how you are doing it but this is what I said to another member:



> When you REPLY on the thread you are posting to and have entered your text:
> 
> Scroll down to "additional options" and click the "manage attachments" .
> 
> ...


John


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Well here goes again


----------



## High.flyer (Mar 11, 2006)

pic.......


----------



## High.flyer (Mar 11, 2006)

Remember to hit the 'Submit Reply' under the additional options menu, not under the textbox.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*don't give the ship*

One More Time


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Maybe you could send your picture to Brad and he could post them for you! I also think there are others who could help too...


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

george simon said:


> One More Time


 maybe the pictures are to big like1.59 to 2.09mb how many kb in a mb ?


----------



## High.flyer (Mar 11, 2006)

george simon said:


> how many kb in a mb ?


1,024. 

How many mb in a gb=1024,

how many gb in a tb=1024

The secret number to everything is always 1,024.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

george simon said:


> how many kb in a mb ?



Hi George, I'm on my way to work in a minute but there are 1000 kb in a Mb. Your picture is much too large. There is a program within windows called paint shop. You can use this program to shrink the picture down in size as well.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

send them to me and il post them if you would like


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

George, I am the last person to Offer advice to someone regarding anything electronic  but, I recently was having a horrible time (at least more so than usual) resizing pictures of those little babies we have. We have a kodak digital camera and the picture quality was set to "best" which automatically makes it a bigger picture (?). Anyhow, I reset the picture quality to "good" which really helped me be able to post the more recent pictures.

The first pictures I took of the babies the day we got them are still way too big and I don't want to "crop" them to death.

If I can do it so can you.


----------

